# Switzerland in August



## Compaq5315

Hi

We are planning to go to Switzerland the last two weeks of august, Dover to Dunkirk. it will be our 1st trip with a MH in Europe. i have looked at maps but would really appreciate some help please in planning how to get there.
We don't really want to pay any road tolls if possible,would like to go through Luxembourg. how long will it take what about enroute aires. so scary

Peter


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Peter

Have a look at :: this thread :: in which Russell (Rapide561) describes his 'no tolls' route to Italy (via Switzerland).

Have you booked anywehre in Switzerland yet? Only last year, we had huge difficulty finding somewhere to stop en route to Italy (it was late afternooon / tea time), and evetually pushed on into northern Italy. At one site, the manager said: "Full. All of Switzerland full."

If you're not sure about Aires and things, I'd get the Caravan Club Europe Book 1, and use that (as we do) to find campsites on our way. We like Camping Municipales, where you pay around €8 - €12 per night, including electric, with facilities.

Gerald


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Peter,

A list of aires in Switzerland http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/affichaireE.php?Pays=SUISSE

Gerald has already pointed you in the right direction for the route.

We often use the Stellplatz at Trier which is about 30 miles past Luxembourg GPS co ords N49º 44'18.55 E6º 37'27.89

If you want a night stop on the Rhine in France just before the Swiss border there's parking along the river at Chalampe GPS co ords 
N47º48'49.93 E7º32'27.14

You will also need a vignette to use the motorways/expressway in Switzerland. SF40 if your van is not over 3500kg. buy at the border or before you leave the UK. You can also buy the vignette at the service stations on the main roads approaching Switzerland.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Rapide561

*Switzerland*

Hi

I do not know where you are going in Switzerland, but as a guide only, Dunkerque to Basle is abour 425 miles. Basle is at the border with France. Basle to Lake Como (the border with Italy) is about 160 miles. I say "about" as it depends which way you are going.

The route is as per my Lake Garda route as mentioned, basically.....

Dunkerque, Lille, Belgium, Mons, Charleroi, Arlon, Luxembourg, Metz and then a choice of either....

1) A4 motorway via Strasbourg (tolls) and then the A35 toll free from Strasbourg to Basle.

2) Metz - Chateau Salins - Phalsbourg - A4 motorway for one junction to Saverne - then head for Molsheim, Selestat and Colmar towards Basel - all toll free.

3) Metz, Nancy, Epinal, Bussang, Basle - all toll free. Basle is on the signs as BALE and is always sign posted.

Dunkerque to the service areas in Luxembourg is between 230 and 250 miles. Diesel is still cheap in Luxembourg in comparison to the UK.

Let us know where abouts in Switzerland you are heading.

One thing I did note when I camped in Switzerland was the EHU post. The cable needed a three pin plug with the three pins in a straight line rather than the type we have. It might be worth you getting an apaptor. Another site was the tradition blue plug that we all have.

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge

*Re: Switzerland*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> One thing I did note when I camped in Switzerland was the EHU post. The cable needed a three pin plug with the three pins in a straight line rather than the type we have. It might be worth you getting an apaptor. Another site was the tradition blue plug that we all have.
> 
> Russell


Hi Peter,

This is the plug Russell was referring to










I've got one that is needing a good home, you can have it if you want.

Don


----------



## harburner

*Switzerland*

Don
I am going to Switzerland via luxembourg on 21 july. My autotrail is 4000kg. Can I still purchase a vignette at service stations leading into Switzerland? I am presuming it will be more expensive. Also where can I purchase one of these adaptors as I have not seen one like that before?
Ian


----------



## Don_Madge

*Re: Switzerland*



harburner said:


> Don
> I am going to Switzerland via luxembourg on 21 july. My autotrail is 4000kg. Can I still purchase a vignette at service stations leading into Switzerland? I am presuming it will be more expensive. Also where can I purchase one of these adaptors as I have not seen one like that before?
> Ian


Hi Ian,

As your motorhome is above the 3500kg weight limit you will need a special permit for one day (3.25 SF), 10 days (32.50), one month (58.50) or a year (650.00).

The permit can only be bought at border posts.

You can get the adapter in Switzerland and the sites usually have them. I thought they were long gone until I read Russell's post a while ago. I don't need the adapter any more so it's up for grabs.

Don


----------



## safariboy

On this route you go through Basle - and this is mostly in tunnels. There are roads leading off in the tunnels and it is about half an hour of stress.
If you keep to the right and look out for where you have to avoid a junction it is is not too bad. Essentially you follow the direction signs to "Luzern"


----------



## harburner

Hi Don
thanks for that. I am going to be in Switzerland for 12 days, can I get a 10 days vignette and then 2 one days or am I stuck for the 1 month one?
Don't know if I will need the adaptor as I will be on sites booked through the caravan club but if you care to pm me with price and postage I will send a cheque.
Ian


----------



## Compaq5315

Thank you for all for your advice,

We have not booked anywhere as some say do some say dont, we should like the freedom to move around.

We thought about interlaken,bern,montreux

any further advice would be helpful

Thanks to you all

Peter


----------



## Don_Madge

harburner said:


> Hi Don
> thanks for that. I am going to be in Switzerland for 12 days, can I get a 10 days vignette and then 2 one days or am I stuck for the 1 month one?
> Don't know if I will need the adaptor as I will be on sites booked through the caravan club but if you care to pm me with price and postage I will send a cheque.
> Ian


Hi Ian,

Sorry the lead has been claimed by a friend.

The last time I was in Switzerland with my Laika you could buy a ten day pass (which was valid for a year) and just mark off the days that the vehicle was on the road. Just check at the border the system has not changed. The cost has been the same for many years.

We would buy the pass in January and transit in one or two days and then use it again when we returned in May/June.

Enjoy your holiday, we spent many a happy holiday walking in the alps.

Don


----------



## Rapide561

*Swiss tolls*

Hi

As you are over 3500 kg you are required to buy the permit in the office at the border. This will cost 32.50 SFR for ANY 10 days travel in a 12 month period. The minimum charge is 25 SFR. There are 10 empty boxes on the form and you simply write the day and date in the boxes as you use them.

There is a chance, as you approach the border, the staff will sell you a vignette like the ones fitted to cars. These cost 40 SFR for one year (slightly more complex than that as it depends on the time of year the pass is issued) but for unlimited use. This one is affixed by sticky back to your windscreen.

R


----------



## themariners

Hi Peter,

We went to Switzerland at the end of May, best holiday yet.

We stayed at Camping Oberei in Interlaken, the people who run the site could not be more helpful. We travelled through France and never booked any sites, just arrived and had no problem.

I think probably in August you will have to. The site in Interlaken is central for everywhere and you also get a free bus pass into Interlaken. The train station is almost 5 minutes away which takes you to various mountain destinations.

I would really reccomend this site, quite but close to everything, the views from the campsite are fab, you can book on the internet, they have a website.
Hope you have a lovely time, i know we will definately go back there.

Sue


----------



## Don_Madge

*Re: Swiss tolls*



Rapide561 said:


> H
> 
> There is a chance, as you approach the border, the staff will sell you a vignette like the ones fitted to cars. These cost 40 SFR for one year (slightly more complex than that as it depends on the time of year the pass is issued) but for unlimited use. This one is affixed by sticky back to your windscreen.
> 
> R


Just to make it clear the Swiss Motorway vignettes are valid for 14 months.

The 2008 vignette is valid from the 1st December 2007 until the 31st January 2009.

The vignette is not valid unless it is stuck to the windscreen.

Don


----------



## jams101

Switzerland will be busy when you are going. But it is very big for a small country. (Not sure if that makes sense unless you have been there)

The east is a lot less populated and very beautiful, the only swiss national park is there.

What are you interested in doing. I have been to Switzerland in both the camper and the motorbike, I love the site a Engelberg it is attached to a hotel and they have great facilities so you can do the motorhome thing and the hotel thing. Spa or wellness room as they call them.

www.einwaeldli.ch

the lauterbrunnen valley is good too.......again nice site here but the helicopters got on my wick a bit....

Anyway if you have a specific questions.........


----------



## Don_Madge

safariboy said:


> On this route you go through Basle - and this is mostly in tunnels. There are roads leading off in the tunnels and it is about half an hour of stress.
> If you keep to the right and look out for where you have to avoid a junction it is is not too bad. Essentially you follow the direction signs to "Luzern"


For those visiting Switzerland for the first time they might find it useful to follow the "E" road numbers especially in urban areas.










Don


----------



## Compaq5315

*switzerland in august*

Hi all,

A big thanks to rapide561 (Russell) for all his help in suggesting a route from dunkerque to switzerland. we made the trip starting friday night and getting an earlier ferry (but thats another storey) and than started at 21.30 french time stopped at 01.30 saturday morning and re-started at 06.00 and finally arrived at interlaken at 15.00 yesterday. the route was good paying no toll fees as requested. we are currently at the lazy rancho campsite which is pretty busy. the weather is overcast. but we can see the snow on the mountains. Going back to getting here i now dont know what all the fuss was about. anyway must push on things to do places to see. will advise how the trip goes soon. also thanks to don madge

Thanks

Peter & Gail


----------



## Compaq5315

*switzerland in august*

Well what a scorching day here in Interlaken 29 Degrees, went up one of the railways into mountains today. The view was breath taking IE the eiger, and jungfrau still fully snowed up.
Hope to post some photo's next couple of days

Peter


----------

